# Beardie boys will be boys...



## Saz (Mar 31, 2009)

Has been ages since I posted any pics so thought I'd add these.

Had to take a couple of pics of this fella all fired up and ready for action after spotting some of the girls






And with another of my boys for a split second before they realised what was going on, hehe!





And a youngun from the same line





Heres the old boy Oscar after a bath, he isn't half getting cranky in his old age.









And Bob, wondering what on earth was going on, on the floor below


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2009)

Why oh why won't you sell some whites


----------



## bulionz (Mar 31, 2009)

lol awesome beardies lcuky fellow


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 31, 2009)

So adorable and thanks for sharing


----------



## red-devil (Mar 31, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 31, 2009)

Naw Cuties! ^_^


----------



## Mle00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes thinking beardies may just be the next purchase..lol, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Saz (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be selling some whites next season for sure


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW they are really wonderful! I like the orange ones the most! they are so cute!


----------



## James..94 (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome whites


----------



## Brettix (Apr 1, 2009)

About time saz,but dont stop there i know you have more to show us.


----------



## AlexN (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice beardies I must say I have a soft spot for the orange beardies..


----------



## Kirby (Apr 1, 2009)

nice. very cute.


----------



## jimbomma (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome looking beardies.


----------



## Miss B (May 23, 2009)

Is that white boy from Mojo x Luna? What a stunner!!


----------



## adz83 (May 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Noongato (May 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Its making me turn into a beardie liker....


----------

